# Need help finding a body part



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would like to replace the rear cross member in this picture. I have tried the standard places and can't seem to find a replication part. Does anyone have any ideas on where I might get this part? Thanks.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

what are you looking for exactly?? the rear frame piece??


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

what year is it?


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry, not thinking clearly. Its for a '65 and its the sheet metal piece in the rear that has the light cutouts and welds into the trunk latch support. In the picture, you can see a large number of holes the PO must have drilled to pull it out. It also is a little rusted in the water groove for the trunk so I thougth I might just replace the whole piece. But, having a little trouble finding one. Thanks for any pointers.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

i dont think that is made in a repo you will need to find a donor car


----------

